# New pics of the lumber pile including my siding.



## CaseyForrest (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 18, 2006)

Did you make that siding with the GB attachment?


----------



## carvinmark (Apr 19, 2006)

*Milling pics*

Hey Casey,
Looks like you have been very busy! Nice stacking.Your kids will have a bad azz fort when you get it built. Mark


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, the siding was done with the GB mill. Its just like milling a regular slab.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm curious....I see what appears to be a lot of splitting occurring in those stacks, particularly in the 2" and under stuff. Any thoughts on that? Is it drying too fast? From the sun?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 19, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Yes, the siding was done with the GB mill. Its just like milling a regular slab.



Did you use the factory siding attachment in the their brochure?


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 19, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I'm curious....I see what appears to be a lot of splitting occurring in those stacks, particularly in the 2" and under stuff. Any thoughts on that? Is it drying too fast? From the sun?



Also, did you seal it with Anchorseal or paint?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 19, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I'm curious....I see what appears to be a lot of splitting occurring in those stacks, particularly in the 2" and under stuff. Any thoughts on that? Is it drying too fast? From the sun?



I sealed the ends with latex paint, albeit a little to late. I am sure the splitting is so bad because of the late end sealing and the fact it does get beat on by the sun quite a bit, drying a tad to fast. The other end, the one thats not in the picture, doesnt have nearly the end craks that the pictured side does.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 19, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Did you use the factory siding attachment in the their brochure?



Yes, it came with the mill and is integral to the mill as it acts as a cross brace between the two towers.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 19, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Yes, it came with the mill and is integral to the mill as it acts as a cross brace between the two towers.



Ahhh... I see now.

I broke down and ordered a GB a few days ago. I wanted to improve on my home made rig before attacking those big oaks but I won't have the time.

Any tips or lessons learned for a first time GB'er?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 19, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Ahhh... I see now.
> 
> I broke down and ordered a GB a few days ago. I wanted to improve on my home made rig before attacking those big oaks but I won't have the time.
> 
> Any tips or lessons learned for a first time GB'er?



Yeah....dont put a brand new 460 in a brand new mill and then set it up somewhere where it can fall!! At least it fell on saw dust, and didnt hurt anything.

The mill itself is a breeze to set-up and use. If I ever get around to it I am going to make some depth blocks for adjusting cut thickness as adjusting the mill is a bit cumbersome.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 19, 2006)

CaseyForrest said:


> Yeah....dont put a brand new 460 in a brand new mill and then set it up somewhere where it can fall!! At least it fell on saw dust, and didnt hurt anything.
> 
> The mill itself is a breeze to set-up and use. If I ever get around to it I am going to make some depth blocks for adjusting cut thickness as adjusting the mill is a bit cumbersome.




That'll make ya pucker. Good call on the blocks.


----------



## RockinB (Apr 20, 2006)

What is a GB mill? 

Link? 

Thanks!


----------



## flht01 (Apr 21, 2006)

RockinB said:


> What is a GB mill?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Thanks!



Try this thread:

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=31431


----------

